# My new home made hay feeder



## littlequail (Aug 5, 2011)

After talking with my boyfriend about how i would like a hay feeder for the goats, he saw a few photos, and i gave him some ideas, and not even a hour later i got this, i Love it! so do the goats, it has a roof to keep the hay dry in rain, and a catch pan for the hay that falls. my minis and alpine can reach in just fine, it seems now they will eat the hay!! rather then let it lay on the ground.










​


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

Wow - nice! Do you rent out your boyfriend?

Kitty


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Very nice! And your goats are so cute


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## NataliaTwoDoes (Mar 24, 2011)

Thats perfect! Im going to show this to my hubby. I have been thinking about getting a field feeder but this is even better. Kudos to your BF.:thumb:


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Definitely keepers (feeder, goats and boyfriend)!


----------



## littlequail (Aug 5, 2011)

lol thanks everyone, this was made all out of scrap wood. we had left over. i find it working great.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Love the feeder, he did a great job! we have manger type feeders in their lean too's & in the barn but that would be great for out in their feilds.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

wow, that is awesome! tell him he's got our approval! and give him a big kiss too! cute goats


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

In less than an hour? WOW! That's really nice!


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Very nice!! I need to build one of those!


----------



## sleepgrins (May 10, 2008)

Very nice! Thoughtful guy and lucky goats.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

OOOOOo....I likes that!!! I need a two sided one that I can incorporate into the fence between the boys and girls exercise yards....


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I like it! Saved the pic to show to my hubby.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Very nice good job boyfriend!!!! Very cute goats also.


----------

